
Mixing, Editing: Strawberry Fields Forever (2011) - tintinnabula
https://www.beatlesbible.com/1966/12/22/mixing-editing-strawberry-fields-forever/
======
emsy
In the Sgt. Peppers documentary you get to listen to the rough acoustic
version of the song and honestly I think it’s already a great song. From what
I got to hear even better than the final version.

~~~
S_A_P
the beatles anthology has this version as well a tons of other really cool
outtakes, alternate takes/versions spanning their career.

